# Triple boot



## planet_fox (11. Feb. 2008)

Mal frage hat jemand die letzten zwei redmond systeme und ubunto im triple boot installiert oder hat ein gutes howto dazu, wie man sowas installiert

Bekomme die Woche neue Workstation und plane grad wie ich das mache.
Alternativ könnte ich mir noch vorstellen das fenster xp unter vmware laufen lassen, naja vielleicht portiert ja bis ende der woche adobe alle produkte auf linux und ich brauch gar kein triple boot mehr, also sagt den adobe leuten sie sollen die Woche mal was tun


----------



## o.meyer (13. Feb. 2008)

Hi,

installier zuerst Deinen Windows kram, und als letztes Ubuntu. Mit Ubuntu wird der GRUB Bootloader installiert - Du kannst dann beim Systemstart auswählen, welches Betriebssystem Du starten möchtest.

Grüße,

Olli


----------



## planet_fox (18. Feb. 2008)

ja frage stellt sich nur frage Xp oder Vista zu erst installiere. Normal als erstes das Neueste System kann das sein ? Danach dann Linux


----------



## o.meyer (20. Feb. 2008)

Hi planet_fox,

Linux auf jeden Fall zuletzt - ob Du nun zuerst Vista oder XP installieren solltest kann ich Dir leider nicht beantworten, diesen Fall habe ich bisher noch nicht gehabt. Im Zweifelsfall einfach ausprobieren 

Grüße,

Olli


----------

